# Inverness DUK Meeting 15/11



## AlisonM (Nov 2, 2013)

Had an email from the Secretary to remind me:



> The next meeting of Diabetes UK Inverness & District Voluntary Group  will take place on Wednesday 13 November in the Spectrum Centre at 7.30 p.m.
> 
> We are delighted to have 2 dieticians as our guest speakers ? Amy Cowan and Charlotte Heppenstall. I do hope you will be able to join us.



Might be interesting to hear what they have to say.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope the meeting has a good turnout !  Knowledge is king


----------

